# Low AMH Results - There is Hope!



## sbird

Hi,

I am posting my story to give hope to anyone with low AMH levels..

Last year we conceived naturally after 6 months but sadly lost our first baby last August. After much advice we decided to start trying again immediately and as each failed cycle passed my desperation worsened. After another 6 months of trying I visited my doctor to discuss my periods as they were getting more irregular and the doctor agreed to the first stages of fertility testing. My day 3 FSH levels came back at a disappointing 16 and so my doctor referred me to a specialist.

The specialist carried out a scan and could see that one of my ovaries was small and I was told this is a sign of decreased fertility and recommended that I take the AMH test. The results from this test were shocking and heart breaking as at 0.07 are virtually zero! On receiving this letter I immediately started making arrangements for IVF as I was advised to try 1 cycle with my own eggs as even though a very low chance of success it was worth a try. My partner and I had already decided before the results were back to give IVF 1 go and if unsuccessful would then decide whether we would try IVF with donor eggs or go straight for adoption.

A few days later I realised I was a day late (I had been temp charting and consistently had my period 13 days after ovulation) and thought maybe but told myself not to be stupid and took a test to stop me thinking about it. The test was positive!!!! So ironically I had conceived when the specialist performed the scan but this was not seen as the egg had not yet implanted. 

The next day I rang the specialist who was very surprised that I was pregnant and said she was equally as surprised at how low my fertility results were for a 37 year old. When I said that she would have to use me as a case study I was told that she did know people who had conceived but only 1 pregnancy did not end in miscarriage. This was a very unfortunate remark for me to hear as for the first 20 weeks I did not relax at all and all I could think about was the quality of my eggs!!!!

I am now 22 weeks pregnant and we are expecting a boy and feel very lucky!

Since the miscarriage I had regular acupuncture and took royal jelly to improve my fertility and maybe this did help improve the quality of my eggs (that is the few remaining eggs!).

I hope this story has helped and wish that your dreams come true x


----------



## Cookie dough

Wow congratulations. Thank you for sharing your story :flower:


----------



## readyformore

Congratulations.

Thank you for sharing. With my FSH 9-10.6 and my AMH 0.7, at 34 years old, I'm very concerned that I'm headed down a much longer disappointing road.
Your story was very encouraging.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## sbird

With your FSH levels relatively low gives me even more reason to believe that ladies with low AMH levels still have a good chance of conceiving. There maybe lots of ladies out there who have conceived with as low levels as us but they are unaware as have not taken the test. Really hope you will conceive soon and also contradict the low AMH theory!

Sending you a big wish x


----------



## MrsEvans

Thank you so much for this :)

Good luck with the next 18-19 weeks 
xxx


----------



## sbird

Mrs Evans, Thank you for the good luck wishes. I see that you have been ttc for over a year and I know how long this must feel to you, an eternity! ttc for a long time is such a tough thing to deal with and so consuming. Hope you are lucky with your next cycle! xxx


----------



## sbird

Cookie Dough, Thanks for the congrats. I have heard that clomid can take it's toll and hope you are feeling ok. Glad to see that you are feeling hopeful! Good luck and may there be one happy little egg this time! Lots of Wishes xxx


----------



## Amandajvv

Congrats. That is lovely news.


----------



## babycakes2011

I am in a very simalar position to yourselves and have even been told that IVF is a no go area as my AMH is 0.82 and fsh 11.2 and my only hope would be with donor eggs.

Can someone shed some light on Royal Jelly and what this is supposed to do? Also if anyone has more info on acupuncture, that would be very helpful.

Thankyou
x


----------



## aliwnec10

Congrats!!!! That is a GREAT story!!!

Just wanted to add mine so others can see that it can happen to you! ;)

My stats:
AMH: 2.12
AFC: 12
FSH: 14

I am now 19 weeks pregnant. So you can still get pregnant AND with your own eggs. It just might take a little longer. With my son (i was 26) we got pregnant on the 2nd cycle. With this one (i'm 30 now) it took about 6 months, 4 cycles. I got pregnant on my 1st round of clomid where i produced 4 follicles. 

I know clomid typically doesn't work for those with high fsh levels, but it did for me. I thought we'd give it a try before starting IVF in august. 

So definitely start seeing an RE (fertility specialist) if you aren't already and find a doctor that doesn't see your AMH/FSH levels as a problem. 

Don't give up hope ladies!!!!!!


----------



## mmindymoo

Hi guys, 

I wanted to put it out there that my AMH has increased... I don't know why???

(Aus/UK scale - divide by 7 to get US).
Last year it was tested at 11.3 (Aus scale-divide by7 to get US).
A couple of months ago 8.5
Last week 14.1 (changed labs)

What did I do different:

* Walked almost every morning for 20 mins.
* Took 30 mins sun at lunch.
* Ate every day - 1 or 2 apples and juice with wheatgrass
* Supplements - Q10, Royal Jelly, Elevit, TCM, B complex
* No cold drinks - stayed very warm and rugged up and got as much sun as possible. 

Now here's hoping I get my BFP before resorting to IVF in Dec. 

Me - 32 
DH - 34
Unexplained
TTC 2.5 years


----------

